# Solved: connection issue: and Intermittent packet loss on ping



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, I recently reclaimed an old computer to use as the kids' homework computer. Installed XP Pro from scratch, got all of the drivers and all system updates (using a WAN modem I had). Hooked it up with an ethernet cable to my switch, which in turn goes thru an Airport modem acting as the DNS server, and thence to the cable modem.

All computers on the network run very well. Except this one.

I can sometimes get Google, but almost no other site. The connection is being assigned a valid IP address. When I connect a laptop to the same cable, it works fine.

So, I've eliminated (I think) switch, router, and cable as the roots of the problem.

I could have the TCP/IP misconfigured somehow, but then I think I wouldn't get this:

when I ping another computer on the network, or the DNS server, or www.google.com, I get about the same result: sometimes all four tests come thru, but normally 1, 2, or 3 fail. Sometimes all four fail.

I suspect this means that I have some hardware issue, rather than a configuration issue. I've opened the box and the cables appear seated. I used compressed air to clean the dust from the ethernet port.

So I'm kind of out of ideas and found this site...hoping someone can tell me something new!!!!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like an issue with the adapter or driver - you may want to update the adapter driver again

can we see an ipconfig /all and three ping tests - see if its a dns issue

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

Here you go:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dad>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : familycomputer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : no-dns-available.example.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-dns-available.example.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-D4-08-C6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.21
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 127.0.0.1
10.0.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 15, 2012 10:28:26 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 22, 2013 10:28:26 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Dad>ping 10.0.1.1

Pinging 10.0.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Reply from 10.0.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.0.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.0.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Dad>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.google.com [74.125.228.51] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.228.51: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=51
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 74.125.228.51: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.228.51:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 15ms, Maximum = 15ms, Average = 15ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Dad>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 17ms, Maximum = 19ms, Average = 18ms

Whaddya think?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried a different PC on the cable and same port on the router - just to check that hardware out

i would update the driver again 
make and model of the PC

This may help , intel autodetect - just depends if you can get to the start long enough
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect/network
if not , then download this driver from another machine
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18717&ProdId=407&lang=eng
and copy across to desktop and install


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a Dell Dimension 4550. I've tried a laptop on the same connection, and it works perfectly.

I'll try the Intel autodetect solution tonight and report back.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know you tried the cable with another computer but those ping results very often indicate a cable defect. Could also be something about the connection to the Dimension 4550--is the port clean and nothing seems loose?

Really strange to see loopback (127.0.0.1) as a DNS server. Did you assign that, or is it another problem indicator?


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't assign 127.0.0.1...Might be an Airport default? I can probably assign it to something else, although since the other computers (both wired (one) and wireless (two)) on the network are working fine I'm reluctant to try that. But if you think it's worth checking out, I'll try anything!

I squirted some compressed air in the Dell's port and it seems reasonably clean; nothing seems loose either internally or externally but I'm not sure i'd recognize something wrong if there was! Since the entire configuration works with a different computer attached to the same cable and port I suspect either a configuration issue or a hardware fault, but just have no way to evaluate that since I'm not a pro like you folks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I suspect either a configuration issue or a hardware fault, but just have no way to evaluate that


I agree; just wanted to make sure it wasn't something "simple" like the cable or connection.

One other thing to try before or after the driver stuff ...

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

OK, will try all of these things tonight when I am near the computer...in re' the driver - you want me to uninstall and reinstall it, right?

Took me forever to figure out how to find the right driver in the first place. The device manager says the card is working, so I presume that means I got the right one, but the Dell Dimension 4550s shipped with one of two different NICs and I couldn't figure out (when I installed XP from a generic XP disk) how to figure out which card was actually in the box. My first suspicion is that i'd screwed that up, and I'd still not discount that possibility 100%, but as I said the device manager seems content.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try this and we can check the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the network adapter

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

etaf said:


> This may help , intel autodetect - just depends if you can get to the start long enough
> http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect/network
> if not , then download this driver from another machine
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18717&ProdId=407&lang=eng
> and copy across to desktop and install


Okay, tried this (connected with a WAN modem) and got this error:

The Intel Driver Update Utility installation failed.

Possible web brower compatiblity, firewall, or installation issue detected.

Select OK to troubleshoot issue.

I clicked OK but nothing happened (for an hour).

So I copied over the file & installed. Then from the device manager, under "Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection #2 Properties", Details tab, Hardware IDs:

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_81
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_01421028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&CC_0200

So Vendor=IBM Corporation
Device=82562 (whatever that means)

I conducted the stack repair and am rebooting now (I haven't uninstalled and reinstalled the driver yet...


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

I uninstalled and reinstalled the driver and tried the ping test again...same result, unfortunately.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that device code appears to be part of a intel board chipset 
can you run http://www.piriform.com/speccy speccy on the PC 
and post the motherboard details 
make model chipset

the dell driver should be here
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/Product/dimension-4550
but can you post the service tag number - should be on a label on the pc
http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/kcs/document?docid=267748

the only intel driver is here
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...?driverId=R52043&osCode=WW1&fileId=2731127876

but this is the chipset driver 
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...?driverId=R47822&osCode=WW1&fileId=2731122667
and maybe worth installing first


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is the motherboard and Service Tag info: 

Service Tag is 7GK9D21

Motherboard
Manufacturer Dell Computer Corp.
Chipset Vendor Intel
Chipset Model i845PE
Chipset Revision A1
Southbridge Vendor Intel
Southbridge Model 82801DB (ICH4)
Southbridge Revision 01
BIOS
Brand Dell Computer Corporation
Version A04
Date 01/20/2003
PCI Data
Slot PCI
Slot Type PCI
Slot Usage Available
Bus Width 32 bit
Slot Designation PCI1
Slot Number 0
Slot PCI
Slot Type PCI
Slot Usage Available
Bus Width 32 bit
Slot Designation PCI2
Slot Number 1
Slot PCI
Slot Type PCI
Slot Usage Available
Bus Width 32 bit
Slot Designation PCI3
Slot Number 2
Slot PCI
Slot Type PCI
Slot Usage Available
Bus Width 32 bit
Slot Designation PCI4
Slot Number 3
Slot UNKNOWN
Slot Type UNKNOWN
Slot Usage In Use
Bus Width 32 bit
Slot Designation AGP1
Slot Number 4

I've already installed, uninstalled, and reinstalled that driver. Installing the chipset now; should I then reinstall the driver?


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

Reinstalled the chipset, same ping results.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so the tag number 
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/ServiceTag/7GK9D21
confirms the driver i posted
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...?driverId=R52043&osCode=WW1&fileId=2731127876



> I uninstalled and reinstalled the driver and tried the ping test again...same result, unfortunately.


have you tried 
*Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver*
I would goto device manager and right click on the adapter and uninstall/remove and then restart the PC and let windows re-detect the hardware and reinstall the driver


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep, that's how I reinstalled it this last time. When I first installed XP, I had to find and install the driver myself, but this time it was able to reinstall it on its own.


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least part of the problem is hardware. I found an old PCI NIC and plugged it in...and it allows me to reach le Internet. However, it's still not right - download speed is 0.02mbps and upload of 4.82! Still, it's connectivity.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see if you can disable the integrated LAN in the bios /setup- as the pc starts you should be told which key to use to enter bios/setup 

look at the device manager and properties of the new network adapter and see how its setup - see if there is a setting fr speed on/or duplex mode


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

New and improved ping results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dad>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : familycomputer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : no-dns-available.example.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-dns-available.example.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR FA311v2 PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-2A-C1-B7-58
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.25
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 127.0.0.1
10.0.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 19, 2012 9:21:07 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 19, 2012 10:20:31 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Dad>ping 10.0.1.1

Pinging 10.0.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.0.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.0.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.0.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.0.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.0.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Dad>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.google.com [74.125.228.51] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.228.51: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.228.51: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.228.51: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.228.51: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.228.51:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 15ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 16ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Dad>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 17ms, Maximum = 19ms, Average = 17ms

Now i'll try to disable the integrated LAN


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

duplex mode is set to auto negotiation. 

I disabled the integrated NIC, but no difference in speed. 0.03 down and 5.01 up


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you connect the laptop back to the cable - what speeds do you get


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

9.5 down, 5.0 up.
sorry for the delay...didn't see your post


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see if it will work in safemode at all

- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

it connects, but if anything is a little slower in safemode.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what driver did you use - have you tried updating the driver 
post the ID as shown in post #10


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

When I plugged in the new card it auto-installed the driver; I ran with both the installed driver and after updating the driver, no real difference.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm out of ideas now really i'm afraid


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I really appreciate all your help. It does appear that the main problem was the original card, since the "new" card works. I would think that the card isn't seated properly or something, but then I can't figure out why I get slow speeds down but fast speeds up. And the ping is great local, but very slow to www.google.com. I tried to take down the firewall and antivirus but that made no difference. What in the world could cause that?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just had an idea 
try google open dns
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Google public DNS *

Google public DNS
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address up on a PC
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

How to set XP here
http://techie-buzz.com/how-to/google-public-dns-on-win7-and-winxp.html

Then once you have set up those DNS entries

* Flush & register DNS *

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

*Ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/registerdns*

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator 
Start> All Programs> Accessories and then *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

now type the command again


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

no dice. Same result. :-(


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if i think of something else- i'll post


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

OKAY! Weird result, after tinkering with many things I should not.

When I change the duplex mode on the adapter to the 10mbps/half duplex option. When I do that, I suddenly get 4.2mbps download, 4.8upload. 

I don't think that makes sense...I thought both sides had to be set to autonegotiation unless they were both set to a certain setting. But all of my other computers are autonegotiating and works fine. 

THis isn't a horrible solution, but the 10mbps still limits the connection! Does it tell you anything?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It tells us that the adapter or the router (or whatever is at the other end of the cable) is defective or that the two of them are just not playing nice together. Did you also try 100 Mbps full duplex and 10 Mbps full duplex and 100 Mbps half duplex?


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes. But I have trouble buying the explanation that there's something wrong with the router, since several other computers play nice with autonegotiation on this router and another laptop I've hooked into this same wire also does fine. It's got to be something kooky with the card...I guess.

I tried both 100mbps options and 10mpbs full, they all seemed worse, or at least no better.


----------



## StreetMike (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm going to mark this solved, since the original problem was solved by installing a new card. We explored and eliminated a number of other options, leaving only the NIC. Replacing the NIC worked, although the DL speed was too slow. But that's a separate problem and ought to be on a separate thread.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Unfortunately the defect may be in the motherboard itself rather than the NIC, and if so could be impacting the new card, so if you start a new thread reference this one just so we don't lose the history. Usually though, it's just a problem with the NIC.


----------

